# MENS FRAME Huffy Camaro! Lime Green!



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Huffy-Camaro-Vi...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b1c7efd5

You never see these, its always those dime-a-dozen pinke and white girls ones. Nice change of sights.


----------

